# Radar or Cameras?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Does my 18 use radar or the cameras to show things on the virtual display? Just curious because I thought I read the radar was disabled at some point, but my car will show vehicles ahead of other vehicles that there's no way the cameras could see.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Does my 18 use radar or the cameras to show things on the virtual display? Just curious because I thought I read the radar was disabled at some point, but my car will show vehicles ahead of other vehicles that there's no way the cameras could see.


The cameras are probably doing it. The radar is the one that really can't see through a car. The forward-looking side cameras can see around a vehicle in front that you can't Tesla Cameras' Coverage and Field-of-View for AP | Tesla Motors Club


----------

